# Gamekeeper Catapults



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

I ordered 2 PFH from Gamekeeper Catapults. It has been almost three months and I haven't received my slingshots.
I had ordered from him before and gotten good service. Unfortunately I ordered these two about the time he left the forum.
I have contacted him through ebay. I got one response that he would check. I haven't heard from him since.
I tried to contact him again but he will not respond.

I would suggest caution if you order from him.
In fact I would suggest that you do not order from him.

We have a number of vendors on this forum that will treat you courteously and who do better work than John.
His catapults are crude compared to some other vendors.

Happy Holidays and the best of luck for 2012.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Are you a friend of Johns catasling? If so maybe you could point this thread out to him? I wouldn't say Johns catapults are crude but I would say they are aimed at the lower end of the affordable market. Multiplex is probably the cheapest wood to make catapults from, and so making it affordable for the younger shooters. I saw a pocket rocket not long ago and that looked very much like the A+ PS2, did John not copy that?


----------



## Fenlander (Dec 15, 2011)

I too have had the unfortunate experience of ordering from 'Gamekeeper John' (only once) 6 weeks ago, and despite repeated attempts to obtain information I have not received the courtesy of a reply. I would have to echo the comments of 'Curmudgeon' and 'Sling Jim'. Fortunately I have only lost the cost of one purchase and my Credit Card company are now dealing with it as a fraudulent transaction.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

O.K. EVERYONE!!!! Please do not let this degenerate into a bashing session. We WILL close the thread if it comes to that. If you have issues with a vendor, especially if that vendor is not on this forum any longer, then please take it up with that vendor.

If you have issues with GKJ, then go to his forum and contact him there.

Fair enough, if you have problems with any vendor and have taken all steps with that vendor to resolve the issue and you have not been successful, then it is not out of line to post a warning here outlining your experience. But remember, vendors are human, they have families, they generally are not big businesses with lots of staff to handle orders for them. Give them the benefit of the doubt.

With respect to GKJ, I ordered a pickle fork hunter from him about a month ago through his new web site. He sent it in a timely fashion. It was well made, and I am quite accurate with it. It is very light, very compact, and rides easily in the pocket. I was and am pleased with it.

Please, no flaming, no bashing!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Try his youtube?


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

I was a member of John's forum, but somehow my username an password will no longer work. Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## catasling (Dec 11, 2011)

Hello.
I live in the USA.
I own 3 Game Keeper catapults.
Love shooting catapults and discussing them. by Thu Oct 20, 2011 4:00 am Forum: Topic: Replies: *1* Views: *9*

hmmmm so crude you only have the three


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Sling Jim said:


> I wouldn't say Johns catapults are crude but I would say they are aimed at the lower end of the affordable market.


He is not saying they are crude. If anything, he is complimenting the affordability of them.


----------



## catasling (Dec 11, 2011)

Sling Jim said:


> Are you a friend of Johns catasling? If so maybe you could point this thread out to him? I wouldn't say Johns catapults are crude but I would say they are aimed at the lower end of the affordable market. Multiplex is probably the cheapest wood to make catapults from, and so making it affordable for the younger shooters. I saw a pocket rocket not long ago and that looked very much like the A+ PS2, did John not copy that?


http://gkcatapults.bb3host.com/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=149

i wouldnt have said so looking at that,As i recall it was an issue regarding the pinky hole which was an idea from dankung in the first place.
Now if you would care to look at Bills pocket shooter standard against Perrys a+ you would have to hope that Perry got his $5 for use of the design


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorry they do look similar though, have to say I do prefer the PS2 myself though.


----------



## catasling (Dec 11, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> I wouldn't say Johns catapults are crude but I would say they are aimed at the lower end of the affordable market.


He is not saying they are crude. If anything, he is complimenting the affordability of them.
[/quote]
I dont see where sling jim has said they are crude?The original poster said they were crude,If they are as poorly made as he is making out,why would you buy 3? Its a simple case of dragging an ex members face into the mud.I actually saw you Hrwark as a voice of reason and sensibility along with Charles.I do not recall a single time John Webb directed any negativity towards you,so what gives?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

interesting i hate to see these types of things happen, who knows what could be happening, especially in this economy, i hope all turns out for all involved.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Catasling, my apologies man, I thought you were refering to the post above.

I would agree with you, John's frames are not crude.


----------



## catasling (Dec 11, 2011)

Sling Jim said:


> Sorry they do look similar though, have to say I do prefer the PS2 myself though.


Aside from the pinky hole Jim we,ll have to agree to disagree,i dont feel the pocket rocket looks anything like the ps2 lol


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I will post a link to this thread on Johns facebook page so he himself could perhaps shed some light on things?


----------



## catasling (Dec 11, 2011)

Thank you for the apology,It shows your mettle

I do not for one minute disagree regarding the price of the Gamekeeper range,as you say affordabilty.which surely is a positive in bringing newcomers to the sport is it not?What i do not agree with and a fact Charles has pointed out,this person has sat on his hands and not done a **** thing properly to get his funds back.This forum is rammed with reviews all positive re John Webbs work,and yet here is this person curmudgeon slandering his name,which in essence could snowball and take food from his families mouth and finances from his house hold.Lets put the shoe on the other foot,your selling your slingshots,how many people take notice of the positive comments? now put that against a game of chinese whispers because someone is garbaging your product! I have seen a lot of name calling,(ive done it myself) ,abuse and downright disgusting behaviour on here and on other forums,but until now i have never seen such a blatant slandering of someones product since fxxh,and look how his business was affected(im well aware of the stories of breakages) but then i have never heard of a Gamekeeper catapult breaking.


----------



## catasling (Dec 11, 2011)

Sling Jim said:


> I will post a link to this thread on Johns facebook page so he himself could perhaps shed some light on things?


An excellent idea


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

John has been made aware of this thread and says he will sort out any problems.


----------



## Fenlander (Dec 15, 2011)

I have yet to experience the phenomenon of porcine aviators


----------



## The Lard (Oct 15, 2011)

I have purchased 4 GK catapults and 4 band sets all were delivered within 3 days of payment all were very well made remember these sale for £20 each NOT £200 !


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

John's a top guy. I've met him myself and bought from him. I would not discredit him one bit.
f there is a problem I'm sure there is a reason.


----------



## Fenlander (Dec 15, 2011)

So, Charles, in British Columbia it is acceptable to pay good money for a product, wait 6 weeks for delivery, not receive the goods, and then make a number (7) attempts to contact said vendor without a reply and shrug your shoulders and say "But remember, vendors are human, they have families" If they can't stand the heat then they shouldn't be in the kitchen.

As I said earlier my credit card company (very aggressive are American Express - for Platinum Card holders) are treating the whole matter as fraud and taking the appropriate action under UK law....Not what appears to be the acceptable norm in British Columbia


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Enough already. This has gone on far too long.


----------

